# July Meeting



## BillW (Apr 23, 2005)

Our July meeting will be at Bob Vivian's home. The first sunday of the month (July 2) is a holiday weekend. I will be out of town most of the weekend, but will be back in time for the meeting at Bob's, I just won't have time to make any food. Does anyone want the meeting to be moved to the following Sunday July 11?

Bill


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think July 11th might be a better time. We'll probably have a better turnout then.


----------



## Earl Roshon (Jul 30, 2005)

July 9th is a Sunday and I agree with Cavan.
Earl


----------



## BillW (Apr 23, 2005)

Earl Roshon said:


> July 9th is a Sunday and I agree with Cavan.
> Earl


You're right the second Sunday in July is the 9th 

I'll rephrase the question; are there any objections to having the next meeting on Sunday July 9th?

Bill


----------



## BillW (Apr 23, 2005)

Seeing no objections, the next meeting will be Sunday July 9th at Bob Vivian's.

Bill


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Sweet, should I bring anything to the shindig?


----------



## BillW (Apr 23, 2005)

hooha said:


> Sweet, should I bring anything to the shindig?


Bob said he will supply the meat and beverages. The rest of us should post what we will bring here to avoid duplication.

I will bring some kind of desert.

Bill


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Folks,
I'll be there on the 9th. 
The drinks will consist of soft drinks in cans. The meat will be hamburg and hotdogs.
It would help if someone would bring additional paper plates and plastic K's & F's.
Can we get a count on attendees?

Bob


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Folks,
Directions to my place:

122 Gorby Rd.
Washington, Pa.
724 225-7188

Rt#I79S to the Rt#I70 interchange at Washington, Pa.
Bear right onto Rt#I70W towards Wheeling.
Take 3rd exit. Chestnut St., Rt #40.
Turn left onto Rt #40W towards Claysville.
Go approx. 1 1/2 mi. At the top of the long hill see the Club 40 Restaurant on the left.
Take the immediate right onto McKee Rd.
Take the 2nd left (exactly 1.3 mi from Rt#40)onto Gorby Rd. (caution: this is a very sharp turn)
Ours is the 3rd driveway on the left. Look for the gold mailbox opposite.

I suggest that you come to the end of the driveway and turn around and park along the driveway facing out.

I'm looking forward to it Folks. Hope to see everyone there.

Bob


----------



## Earl Roshon (Jul 30, 2005)

Bob,
Sharon and I will be there. We will bring macaroni salad and a cheese ball.
Earl


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

ill bring aromatica salad lol


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

Katie and I will be there. We will bring chips and some kind of Salsa.

Tim


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

My sister is getting married next month, I'm the last person to find out if something is going on. Barring any unexpected "oh by the way" 's I will be at the meeting.

I'll bring an appetite.

I'll also try to finangle the wife to make something for me to bring (maybe dessert?). My cooking sucks.


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

Yeah, I heard that a doctor's cooking is as good as his handwriting. :yawinkle:


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

lol

true dat, my aquascaping is a good as my handwriting as well


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

btw, what's the presentation topic?


----------



## BillW (Apr 23, 2005)

hooha said:


> btw, what's the presentation topic?


I tried putting it on the meeting dates sticky, but we are no longer allowed to edit old posts 

Eric is going to let PAPAS set up a permanent display tank at AOA with our sign above it so we will get cheap advertising to everyone who visits AOA.
The topic for our next meeting will be designing the aquascape for this display tank, followed by general Q&A.

Bill


----------



## BillW (Apr 23, 2005)

*Change of meeting location!*

Bob's tank is suffering from strange and inexplicable problems with the plants. It has been decided that it would not be worth people's time to make the long trek to Washington when Bob's tank in its current state.
The upshot of this is that the PAPAS meeting on July 9 will be at AOA; our usual meeting place.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Maybe having people over can help figure it out?

I was looking forward to grilled meat.


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

Me too, Efren.
I'm disappointed and embarrassed, Folks, and extremely frustrated by this mystery, horror tank. 
I had some of the leading minds in our hobby, Tim, Cavan, and Katie, look at it and even they threw up their hands in bewilderment. Cavan's contribution to the solution was to remind me how well his tank was doing.
I'm now carting in RO water as an experiment and have not given up hope. There may be a chance for a future cook-out yet.
My outside garden, thanks to all the rain, is doing swell. Out there, however, it's not algae. It's groundhogs and deer.

Sorry, everyone for this inconvenience. I'll throw the issue up for discussion this Sun. to get your input.

Bob


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I know over-testing is cautioned these days, but in situations like this where nothing seems to work, getting some actual readings would help. There is a thread on "another" forum that the person was having inexplicable algae problems and sent his water out for colorimetric testing for a reasonable price. I can get the link if you'd like.

Wait, I had it in my bookmarks: here

You could probably test for Ca, Mg, iron, K, N, P, maybe even other heavy metals?


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

You're a genius, Efren. That site may be just what I need.
I've lost confidence in the reliability of my test kits, including my LaMotte N kit. The new reagent I bought gave me spurious readings and I have no idea, anymore, what my parameters are. 
Tim took a sample of my water to one of his contacts to test but the results are still out.
I'm continuing with the RO experiment and getting some results but I'm not sure yet. I thought that I would be able to adjust my dosing downward but I'm not seeing that.

Oh well. See you all at Eric's Sun.

Bob


----------

